# Blackpool illuminations



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

What road to l head to in Blackpool to get to one end of the illuminations does anyone know please l want to take Andy over there but not sure where l am meant to head to. Either end will do just need a road name for sat nav.
Many thanks for any help


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just googled this for you but am guessing some kind local will add some more info :

http://www.visitblackpool.com/xsdbimgs/Route%20Suuggestions(1).pdf <<<

The Pdf is clearer than the picture below :wink: 

We took the kids once long ago ( in their 30's now) they were a pain all the way there and then they slept through the lights :lol: 


Mike


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi bulawayolass,
A584 Promenade is the main road with the illuminations on. Watson Road junction with the Promenade is quite far south not far beyond the Pleasure beach is a good starting point.

Look on google maps uk

Hope this helps,

Roger


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Try this postcode as the starting point at Starr Gate and Squires Gate Lane. 

FY4 1TF


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

devjb said:


> Try this postcode as the starting point at Starr Gate and Squires Gate Lane.
> 
> FY4 1TF


good tip for her sat nav ...and here is the post code code for the Northern end :wink:

FY2 9HP

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Blackpool*

Is this Aire type place open yet?

TM


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

I would go the other way....start at Red Bank Road / Promenade junction at Bispham in the North Shore end, then head down through Gynn Square and past Tower to South Shore.


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

prepare for a long tedious wait it was horrendous at the weekend,


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*blackpool illuminations*

hi,

head into cleveleys along the front,after the end of the illuminations,all the motorhomes overnight there,toilet on the corner,20p, little bit noisy with road noise until late,i used my earplugs,dosent bother bernard. we were there this weekend,must have been 45 vans,no problem at all,sign does say only 4 hours parking in the night, but asked one or two of the regulars,and they said up to now never been enforced.

just fancied a drive and a picnic,stayed all weekend........,you can walk or cycle all the way to fleetwood along the front,or catch a bus or tram, cleverleys is a nice little seaside town,fish and chip shops etc,and tesco, just a short walk along the front is a harvesters pub,great value, only just found the chain ,dont do pub food as a rule,but the chicken with as much salad as you want, cant be beat,tip.....take a plastic tub, much to much for one meal,unless you have a dining partener who could eat meat all day.

mags


----------



## eldiss165 (Sep 10, 2012)

We will be at the CC site from the 23rd. On with the bike lights , cycle to sea front couple of miles along the sea front and back. Return to Nel. Glass of wine sleep all night.
Mike


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would say best to come during week night (not Friday) and avoid school holidays. If you have to come at weekend/friday then start at the north end as it's less busy.

At the North end the start is the junction of Queen's Promenade and Red Bank Road.
At the South end it's junction of Squires Gate Lane A5230 and Starr Gate/New South Promenade A584.

If I had a choice I would walk the north end especially with kids. There are big tableaux (huge boards of lights with scenes on). Then I would get a tram. That way you can both see the lights without fear of a slow speed crash with car in front. There are many such low speed crashes each weekend.
Plus there are actually some lights in the town on Briley street (although I wouldn't go into town with kids over the weekend.

Details of the times and dates can be found here: http://www.blackpool-illuminations.net/2012/dates.html

It's the centenary year this year and there are a few special exhibits. Like the centenary tram next to pleasure beach and water park. There is the rocket Tram on the roundabout at Warbreckhill road.

There are also illuminated tram tours that this year go from opposite the Pleasure Beach near Venus Rebourn and the Centenary tram. They go during the time the illuminations are on. Don't know exact times but:
Adult 1 trip Illumination Tour £5.00
Child 1 trip Illumination Tour £2.50
Children aged 5 - 15 years of age, under 5's are free

Don't forget to get a bag of chips to eat while walking along


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks for all the brill replies  
I was thinking of only weekday possibly tonight, although the meal l just got home to that idea may be on hold... huge toad in the hole followed by home-made apple crumble with home grown apples.
I digress l was thinking once this (or next week) and once later in the season with dark nights and taking a friend with us who has never seen them. 

I have the illuminations site thanks Ched but it just wouldn't say the exact road!. I have been a few times with Brian but he knew all of where etc, and l was just the passenger. The chips may mean next week that is a good point and the idea of the tram is nice as well although to me seems costly?

No kids so that's not a problem The overnight has got me thinking as l wanted to do something this weekend ummm now have to many decisions to make :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The illuminations tram tour is about 1.5hr and is on an illuminated tram!!! The Great Western Train is my fav. The Illuminations are at the end of our road, so I see them lots  

The north side of South Pier has an 'illuminations feature' so walking round at the South end is good as well as north.
I believe that the stopover in St Annes is running and it has a Toby Carvery and cinema and swimming pool on site.

If you do come at the weekend Sunday evening is so much quieter than Fri/Sat for the Illuminations.
Don't know if you know but Friday evenings in Sept are 'World International Firework Championships'. The fireworks are set off from North Pier but you can get a good view from South Pier. I can't remember the time the display starts, sorry.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Hi Cheds right about the the St annes Aire it is open. If you stop at the aire they have just placed a full scale Replica Spitfire at Fairhaven in memory of the local pilot that flew it during WW2, good cavery in the the pub next to the aire.Dont come into the lights from Squires Gate Lane as that is where the main volume of traffic from the motorway are directed. Enter the the lights from the North end, Red Bank Road area and you should move along the prom at a nice steady pace. Cheds sugestion of the tram is my choice everytime, nice and easy with the kids.

Regards 
Dave


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just back many thanks as Andy stated he is "A Blackpool virgin no more" :lol: 
Did north to south and played find the illuminations directions signs. Traffic was very light only one hold up after the rocket. 

if we take Ann l was thinking of going the other way as with the tabeaus on the other side of the road we had lot of traffic going past. However you all seem to think no so will see on the night see how it goes. 

Tram nice idea but at moment easier l think in the car with parking and all the rest. Did see about 3 motorhomes doing the trip.

Havingfun or anyone could you give me sort of landmarks to the Cleveleys stop am thinking of this weekend. Thanks


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The Cleveleys stop is north of the Norbreck castle. If you drove the illuminations south to north, after the end at Red Bank road keep on prom. You then pass Norbreck Castle Hotel on your right and tram tracks on left. Then you will see a single story building on the left (about 0.5/1.0 miles after Norbreck Castle) take this left turn across the tram tracks, I think there is a set of traffic lights there now. This leads to Princess Way which is where you will see a few MH parked up. I seem to remember that someone posted recently that the council may have put up no overnighting on the seaward side of Princess Way but I may be wrong plus I think it was only a restriction on 1 side.
I am sure someone will post more info. Living in Blackpool, Cleveleys isn't somewhere I would stay. Not because of anything other than I am so close I would stay at home  so I don't know overnight restrictions. Sorry.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I tried watching the illuminations by tram last week, not a good idea... The trams are packed to bursting and the light inside is way to bright to see outside - The No1 bus stops running at dusk during the illuminations so it's a good idea not to stand at Starr Gate for an hour in the rain wondering where it is :roll: 

The fireworks kick off at 20:30 and the best place to see them is on the large section of prom behind the Metropole hotel.

I liked Cleveleys so much I bought a bungalow there and I often cycle past Anchorsholme admiring the MHs - I couldn't believe some pillock had the loudest generator on the planet plugged in to his tiny motorhome last week though, what a racket!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*blackpool illuminations*

hi autoquest,

agree with you over the jenny, thank heaven we were parked at the other end,walked down that way late evening and couldent believe the size and noise, hope somebody had a quiet word with them. idea of free parking is to not offend anybody........

if you see a blue and white tag axle hobby,knock and have a brew.

mags


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I did see your Hobby. Very nice indeed  My wife has always wanted one but we were both rather taken by the big yellow lorry thing...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The last time I went to Blackpool I met the current Lady p.

We have never returned.

DAve p


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Dave how about a return anniversary trip


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If anyone is thinking of watching the Fireworks display tonight it has been cancelled due to high winds.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks for the Cleveleys info l shall have a word with Andy about the weekend or possibly next. We will be in an Autotrail Cheyenne back window has a sticker saying EISH and the Rhodesian coat of arms on another ermm otherwise bog standard Autotrail..Oh Andy has a bald head :lol: 
Kettle is always on, knock on the door.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm off to Blackpool tomorrow for the weekend. 

I was going to aim for Lord Street which seems to be the most central road I can see with no apparent parking restrictions. 

I need to be central. 

What do you guys think?

Heather


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Lord street fairly central, maybe a bit too close to some pubs and clubs at south end. Also watch out for 1 way system as it may well be different to a gps as building work going on. Meaning diversions and one way street changes.

Remember traffic on prom will be very very heavy over weekend. In fact busy this week and next as half term.

I have heard that you can overnight (pay and display) in coach/car park on Seasiders way after Princess street although that might be a bit too quiet!!!

Have fun.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I didn't quite fit into the only spot left by Lord St, so I took your advice to Seasider Way. 

i've paid £12 to park for 48 hours. 

It does say "no overnight camping or sleeping" but you obviously can leave the vehicle in the carpark overnight, so hard to see how that is enforceable. 

Plus there are a LOT of motorhomes here! 

So hopefully I'll be fine! 

Chloe loves the beach!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've not been to Blackpool for donkeys years & this thread got me thinking so, is 'Seasiders Way' the BEST place to overnight in the motorhome ? [even though I'm usually quite tight I don't mind paying]
Is this the Coach park ?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought I had read that there was a car park on the left (if you are heading North on Seasiders way) that specifically allowed overnighting in MH. I think its the one opposite Banatines gym, McDonalds, and the cinema. It's on a sort of overpass, higher than the cinema etc.
Anyway at least Heather found a space and there are others around. 

As for Chloe on the beach it might be worth checking the signs. I believe that between certain times of the year dogs are not allowed on the beach between South and North piers. There are lots of people who still walk dogs on beach even with signs.

Hope you have fun.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

You should be OK with a dog on the beach from Oct 1st onwards


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers Autoquest. I only use south of south pier as it's the end of our road but was aware of seasonal restriction between piers.

Thanks


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

You should be OK with a dog on the beach from Oct 1st onwards


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Beach fine.

Carpark windy. 

Got back here just about 11 and only coaches. 

Noticed there is a motorhome clearly overnighting in the town centre car park by the winter gardens 

Anyway bed now


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

So, the car park is empty, I'm languishing in bed, having a Sunday morning lie in, it's pouring with rain, so makes sense. 

And along comes another motorhome. Out of the whole carpark it chooses to park right next to me. Then, it starts running its generator. 

Thanks! Nice!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

"herding complex" . . lets hope the OP isn't a MHF member - running a genny so soon after arriving seems to be a touch OTT :?


----------

